# UHMW plastic on the bottom of a riveted jon boat?



## Novicaine (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this possible? I assume not, because the plastic wouldn't be tight against the boat. This is for a 18' boat that doesn't go over 25mph, usually less. On the other hand, if you took the time to countersink where the rivets are... maybe? I'm weighing options... if I did the UHMV I have access to inside the boat, so I could bolt it on or whatever.


----------



## red450r (Apr 19, 2012)

From what ive been told the aluminum isnt thick enough


----------



## fwalker94 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to do this myself. I am getting a 70 hp 2stroke intnational that a friend of mine has with the bolt in pump. I fish the James River in va and i like to go where i probably shoudnt. could you not put some big washers or some kind of block to bolt it to?


----------



## montanaman (Aug 31, 2012)

you are talking about alot of work to pot the uhmw on the bottom of the boat. more money and time then i would think a thin hulled riveted boat is worth. with the hull so thin it would just be a waste of time as the bolts would just pull out on the first bad hit.

you should really think about starting with a welded hull that is thicker say .160 and up. we only put the uhmw over 1/2" thick 6061 aluminum with 1/4" ss bolts

maybe for a john boat the new K5 would work better for you. but that also has a higher cost that is im sure more then the riveted hull was new.

if you plan to beat the bottom all the time then start with a strong hull so you will have many years of good boating in it


----------



## blw (Sep 1, 2012)

Montanaman, Can you give me some insight on what the difference is and what exactly is K5 ? Thanks , BLW


----------



## montanaman (Sep 1, 2012)

read this its all here
https://www.specialty-products.com/polyurea-products/polyurea-plural-component-coatings/k5-ultra-high-strength/


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 2, 2012)

Google Crown Plastics "DuraSlick". It's thin (.090" I think) UHMW that is put on the bottom of drift boats and jon boats. Installed with an adhesive in a vacuum bag. I've thought about it myself for my next boat.


----------

